# ICD 10 Code for Wound Check - Status Post C-Section



## Coder85

Hi, 

   Can someone help me with this code for a patient who came in for a wound check - status post c-section surgery from another provider.

Would it be any of the following? O34.21 (Maternal care for scar from previous cesarean deliver) Although its not a scar yet...; or, Z48.816 (Encounter for surgical aftercare following surgery on the genitourinary system); or, Z48.89 (Encounter for other specified surgical aftercare)


TIA!


----------



## j_ruby

I have been wondering the same thing......


----------



## s.hilliard09@yahoo.com

We use Z48.89 in my OBGYN clinic. The O34.21X is what we use during their pregnancy to show they've had a previous C-Section. But the Z48.89 specifies encounter for surgical aftercare. It doesn't specify the type of surgery, but that's what we use for any post op visit ICD 10 code. (Unless there's an infection or something abnormal). Hope this helps!


----------

